# Building a climate controlled pantry



## gatorglockman (Sep 9, 2011)

Well, after patience and saving, I am taking part of my vacation this week to clean out a room in the basement to be my permanent prep pantry. I am going to insulate it, ensure it is secured (doors have locks), prevent light and then run a wall A/C unit to it (the exterior will be facing the inside of my enclosed garage.

My goal is to have the ability to organize and shelve my food prep as I build it out and more importantly to keep it cool and consistent in temp during our hot summer months here in the South where I reside.

I may post pics once done. I believe I can store up to 1 year food supplies and other essentials in it via the space without issue. I am pretty pumped as for me, food prep is a major area of op that I am trying to improve on. I just hope proper sealing/insulating do the trick so the A/C does not break my bank on the electricity bill. The space is small enough to where I theorize it will not.

More to come....


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I have been planning a similar food storage pantry, I have limited space in my house so was going to build a seperate climate controlled out building for my food storage. Being in Texas, we have climate issues also as I am sure you are aware, I was going to add a few more features - a heppa air filter, dehumidifier, and strong UV lights to run on an occasional basis to help kill molds that may get in. 

I wish you well in your endevor, keep us posted on your progress, it will be encouragement for me to fineally get started on mine.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Started an 8X8 a couple weeks ago inside a shipping container. Im just about finished. It is well insulated and has a great deal of shelf space. 
I did not realize how many canned goods could fit on a 2X7 shelf!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I did something similar a couple years back.
Made a 14x20' insulated, HVAC controlled climate room.
Here's a pic of part of it before I put stuff inside.
BTW, After 2 years with these shelves, I found the particle board to be inadequate in single sheets. It bows. I doubled up the sheets and so far, so good.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Basements are really great to have for many reasons. We don't have one here though .Just a crawlspace.
I wanted a shelter for storage but it never happened.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Pretty frickin sweet bc! 
I agree on the shelves. I bought 2 a couple months ago to put my dehydrators on. The next day they were bowed. Now that most of the ruckus is over around here I am going to replace them with formica covered 3/4 inch ply.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

We will begin building our new house in January, and I designed a 6' X 12' concrete walled room in the center of the house. It will serve as a pantry and tornado shelter. I also designed a long storage space along a hall wall that is exactly the right depth to store cases of freeze dried food on three 16" shelves, with room for ten 5 gallon pails on the floor below them. 

It will sure beat having everything stored hap-hazzardly all over the house. Now I suppose I'll kick the bucket before I get to use it!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

GaryS said:


> Now I suppose I'll kick the bucket before I get to use it!


Sounds like you know my buddy "Murphy".


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

If a person can afford it, those fake-wood synthetic decking boards make great shelves. They can handle the humidity of basements and root cellars without rotting. For those using air conditioners to control the temperature, you might not have as much trouble with humidity.

To bc all I can say is "WOW..." love it!

Gatorglockman, your project sounds great. And with all that insulation you should be able to continue to keep food cool even if TSHTF and you lose the electricity to run the air conditioner. Keeping food in a dark place with a steady cool temperatures is one of the best ways to prolong it's life span.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a 12x12x8 storeroom I built two years ago. It is above ground and in fact on pilings. 2x6 walls with foam insulation. Same for floor and 12 ins of blown in ceiling. Was gonna be a chiller room for hunting season and changed my mind. Use a 5000 btu window unit. Keep it 70° +/- in summer. Never gets below 60° in winter.

It's only thing on meter. July bill was $37.67. Last month $21.00 which is minimum bill. 

Your basement will be perfect!! Mine kinda sticks out like a sore thumb.....

Jimmy


----------

